
Osaka University professor: “The prince from Snow White is a sex offender” - thg
https://en.rocketnews24.com/2017/12/14/osaka-university-professor-the-prince-from-snow-white-is-a-sex-offender/
======
HarryHirsch
Why not discuss Parzival instead? The interactions between Jeschute, Parzival
and Orilus provide plenty of material for discussion, and _it isn 't
straightforward_.

